# Mayan themed viv



## Leveller (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi folks, my name is Colin and i posted a couple of pics of my viv in the show us your vivs thread since then a few people have asked for a little more info, i did document my build a little and you may have seen it elsewhere on the net , but for those who havent i thought i would share my terrarium build with you.

When i first set out to build a viv i was inspired by some of the vivs that i had seen on the net and i was determined to put together a themed tank for the front room..

I had been an avid marine fish keeper but a lack of time in my current job meant that the marine tank unfortunately had to go leaving a large empty space in my living room ( you can tell where this is heading..)

Having been following the numerous builds of the last year that i have been lurking on this forum and others i started to plan a large terrarium to fill the space left by the marine tank, the plan was to construct a 5 foot long by 4 foot tall by 2 foot deep tank, at the time of planning this was just to house plants and would have a few lighting effects as a centerpiece in the room.

Here was the drawing for the tank from when it was first conceived.










The following images are not really a construction journal as such but more images of my progression over the build.

Apologies for the crappy images as at the time my camera was out of sorts and i was using my phone camera, but i hope you get the picture ( pardon the pun ). 

I am lucky enough to have a good friend who is a glazier and was able to source the glass i would need for the tank from him at "friends rates" the entire tank made from 6mm laminated glass, my neighbour ( Dan ) was at hand to help assemble the tank and a couple of days after help me to lift the entire tank onto a pine stand that i had fabricated a week or to before hand.

To put the tank to scale Dan is 6' 3" tall











The tank was constructed in the euro style , with a few slight variations
Once the tank was on the stand the first job was to clad the stand in ply sheet and add some trim










One of the things that is a little different on the tank is the front vents, these were drilled out with a glass hole cutter and then the front of the glass was skinned with a pine veneer to which i inserted 5 stainless steel ventilation screens





















After this i fabricated a hood and added a little trim to the edges of the tank before staining/varnishing the whole tank











Lighting.. 

There will probably be some rolling of eyes at this point, but i have always been a fan of halogen lighting, its cheap to install and fix , personally i find it asthetically pleasing even though it certainly costs more to run and truthfully still needs to be suplimented with at least one tube to aid in plant growth and a D3 tube a little later on for my Anoles, when they came along

Another plus in my book is its very flexible in its ability to create different lighting levels and effects, the hood of the terrarium was fabricated from pine and MDF and was designed to support the lighting system and a few other electrical systems including misters.

The tank is fitted with 6 x 50w halogen spots 











The lighting system consists of a timer dimmer that switches on and progressively increases the lighting by 20% every 30 mins to hold at full light for 8 hours before ramping down on an evening.

Background....

The background of the tank was constructed from foam as in the previous two pictures , i had always wanted the tank to have a mayan theme and was especially intrigued by the mayan zodiac and wanted to incorporate it into the tank, after creating a foam circle i drew up the rough design ( stylised ) and then spent the next 6 hours carving away the design , after this the foam was painted in a thinned down concrete mix.










After this had cured it was siliconed to the back of the tank











and then i started to carve and form "stones" that were going to form the backdrop










The process really did take days 










once all the "stones" were fixed to the back then they were all given a few coats of concrete




















after this stage the whole tank was given a chance to cure, i spent around two weeks at this stage spraying water onto the background to cure it off













The concrete had cured off and stabilized so it was time to fetch out the expanding foam, I was to use this as a joint filler between the "stones" as you can imagine doing this on an upright tank was ..err..entertaining 

one tin really didnt go very far, lol 










Here are a couple of closeup shots of the fill and expansion of the foam followed by the trimming back of the foam to more useable level




















Tin two didnt fair much better as it was a dud 










But with tin three we were making good progress










and the fourth tin saw all the joints filled and a few days of trimming cut away the excess


----------



## Leveller (Sep 2, 2011)

Then i was ready to start applying paint , i use non toxic acrylics for all my painting and drybrushing.

The first stage was to apply a few coats of black wash to deepen the shading










before adding the earthy terracotta tones










and then slowly drybrushing up the highlights











to the last stage , oh! and add a couple of low voltage uplighters..











Big sticks..

I am very lucky to be surrounded by woodland where i live and i wanted to use some real wood to accent the tank, so went for a forage and found an oak limb that suited my purposes , it was newly felled ( storm damage ) and free of disease and critters, but non the less it was dried out for 3 months along with some vines that were also foraged on the same trip.










The next image shows the start of me applying the coco fibre to the expanding foam, again this was made all the more difficult due to the tank being upright and me being overcome by the smell of silicone 




















The background had the last of the coco applied and then the vines were fixed to the expanding foam and woven into the tree limb










a better shot of the vines










at some point prior to this the low voltage LED uplighters had thier power cable buried into the expanding foam and a 10mm hole was drilled into the top of the tank to allow the cable out, then they were powered up










a hard thing to photo it looks alot better in the flesh


Ok last bit, as previously mentioned , this is still ongoing and i still have lots of little jobs that need sorting out before i am happy

Anyways after the hardscaping was finished i put in an inch thick layer of hydroleca 










and then finally started to introduce some plants!

I managed to pick up quite a varied selection of airplants, i think they are fantastic and lend themselves to being to be fixed just about anywhere.










That's pieces of masking tape holding the airplants while the little spots of fixing silicone was curing 

Unfortunately i missed a picture or two after this bit, i was probably swept away with excitement of finally planting out, but suffice to say that i added a soil mix of compost/coco fibre/sterile topsoil into the tank and planted out.

The tank has a few plants in it at the moment , with loads of scope to plant even more , which in that time wlll allow me to monitor the tank for any problems - construction - temp - humidity etc and give me the oportunity to rectify them without disturbing any inhabitants.

I have added a few bits namely a mister since this photo but with Christmas looming i will have to sit and enjoy the tank untill the new year when i can afford to spend some more hard earned funds 

i have climbers running over the branch , namely a Passiflora grown from seed and a native south american variety which i hope in time will flower in the tank 











So, here is the last picture from the build progression










The last few photos are just shots of the viv over the last year or so..































And one more taken a few months ago sorry about the crappy picture quality












Cheers 

Colin


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

This is pure epicness (I'm not childish!), what are you putting in it?


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

After sending you a brief email asking many questions about your viv this is so much more than I could have hoped for in response..

Firstly.. an absolutely astounding effort,congratulations this thing is beautiful! It is the perfect center piece.. it really goes to show what you can do with very simple tools but very complicated ideas and hard work..

I'm currently into two builds,this has so inspired me but also made me wish I had more room to play with.. I had an idea for a tree in mine but was overly complicated,yours is much simpler and very effective.. I also love the stone wall effect which may creep its way into one of mine!

So yea well done and thank you.. let the long list of wows and positive jelousy begin..


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thats absolutely amazing.
It really is a work of art.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

that viv is just pure awesomeness, mine all look krap now lol.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

holy :censor:,
that is ace:no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> holy :censor:,
> that is ace:no1:


I bet you end up trying this? :whistling2:


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW that is FANTASTIC well done!! :no1:

you put most people to shame with that build :blush:


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

this looks like itd fit in well at a museum or something, well done mate:no1:


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

will be doing this in the future! But on a much smaller scale  thanks! Saw the pics long time ago, was amazed! Great job man!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Looking good, a good size viv as well, but i do have some comments.. 

I would personally add a load more climbers to the back ground such as ficus pumelia, along with some more neos and tillies on the branches. if it's for anoles as well i would add a load more branches as well as there isnt many in there.

Final comment some spanish moss hanging off the branches would really set that off. 
(you can get it from Just Airplants)

But it's looking good, really love the background. 

Jay


----------



## Leveller (Sep 2, 2011)

mouseman11 said:


> After sending you a brief email asking many questions about your viv this is so much more than I could have hoped for in response..
> 
> Firstly.. an absolutely astounding effort,congratulations this thing is beautiful! It is the perfect center piece.. it really goes to show what you can do with very simple tools but very complicated ideas and hard work..
> 
> ...



Cheers Andy, I am glad that you my find some inspiration from this journal, the viv was built to serve my requirement and as such shouldnt be taken as a definitive "How to" as such, but thank you for your kind sentiments :blush:


----------



## Leveller (Sep 2, 2011)

TheDogMan said:


> This is pure epicness (I'm not childish!), what are you putting in it?


Hi, currently there are four green Anoles housed in the viv, but because the viv is so large i am comfortable with introducing a handful of varied animals, such as dart frogs and i really like giant train millipedes 8) so to coin the phrase, an Eco tank


----------



## Leveller (Sep 2, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> Looking good, a good size viv as well, but i do have some comments..
> 
> I would personally add a load more climbers to the back ground such as ficus pumelia, along with some more neos and tillies on the branches. if it's for anoles as well i would add a load more branches as well as there isnt many in there.
> 
> ...


Hi Jay,

The pictures are actually quite deceptive, there is a third dimension missing from the images the branch and the vines actually track front to back in the viv as well as top to bottom, the Anoles tend to stick to the canopy area during the day as expected , but then move down the tank at dusk and grab hold of a palm leaf and go to sleep, the growth rate of passiflora is incredible and there is probably 10 plants now that are taking over the tank , they are all over the back wall and between the branch and vines throughout the viv, they are notoriously hard to get to geminate and from the few seeds in the tank there are fresh plants growing some 12 months after they were sown :gasp:

The Anoles are breeding and laying although i do not know wether it is better to leave the eggs or incubate them, any advice?

The Viv has a 15 degree swing over the four foot height bottom to top 70f - 85f and a humidity swing of bottom to top 80% - 65% obiously this raises for a little while after misting.


The one thing i truly love with the Anoles is how agile they are , come feeding time they are lightning fast on the hunt , jumping on the run to catch prey, from the branches to wall and back again 8)

Thanks again for everybodys comments

Colin


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Lost for words. Amazing! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Cheers

Elliott


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I bet you end up trying this? :whistling2:


ummmmm, i'm just about to start my next project: victory:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Leveller said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> The pictures are actually quite deceptive, there is a third dimension missing from the images the branch and the vines actually track front to back in the viv as well as top to bottom, the Anoles tend to stick to the canopy area during the day as expected , but then move down the tank at dusk and grab hold of a palm leaf and go to sleep, the growth rate of passiflora is incredible and there is probably 10 plants now that are taking over the tank , they are all over the back wall and between the branch and vines throughout the viv, they are notoriously hard to get to geminate and from the few seeds in the tank there are fresh plants growing some 12 months after they were sown :gasp:
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. 

I'm 50/50 with regard to removing eggs. If i find them i remove them but I don't go looking for them. 

Anoles are amazing and are really great to watch. 

Jay


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

simply stunning!!!


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow! This is amazing! :no1:


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

:gasp:

Superb!

:notworthy:


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Clicked this by chance and I'm just completely blown away!

At first I was wondering what you'd do to cover the expanding foam but I think my jaw actually dropped when you used the eco-earth which, in my opinion looks absolutely astounding.

I'm thoroughly amazed and more than a little inspired myself


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Hey man! Good stuff, very impressed...:2thumb:
I hope you don't mind me asking but could you describe your concrete mix? I might run with it if I have the chance lol
Again kudos on the Mayan build: victory:

cheers
D


----------



## milesy9999 (Dec 7, 2010)

jaw dropping work mate, if you wouldn't mind tellin, any advise with the eco earth on the wall, im half way through a build and would like to add a bit of texture to it. Did you put it on dry or soak the stuff and was it silicone you used for an adhesive. cheers in advance
craig


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

aweome build!! the plants really make the whole background come to life.

im inspired to crack on and do something for some ackies im getting in a few months :2thumb:


----------



## Leveller (Sep 2, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> I'm 50/50 with regard to removing eggs. If i find them i remove them but I don't go looking for them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, ill see how they go :thumb:


----------



## Leveller (Sep 2, 2011)

GeckoD said:


> Hey man! Good stuff, very impressed...:2thumb:
> I hope you don't mind me asking but could you describe your concrete mix? I might run with it if I have the chance lol
> Again kudos on the Mayan build: victory:
> 
> ...


Hi D,

Thanks for your comments , i use wickes rapid set cement Rapid Setting Cement - Mortars - Building Materials - Wickes It is quite thin when painting it on but i starts to set quite quick, but that is when you gain the texture, it takes a little skill to speed up your application as you see it setting, its very cheap and has good coverage , but you will need several coats over a few days, and you should really neutralize it with a water/white vinegar mix over time, painting after it has set helps to seal it also.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## Leveller (Sep 2, 2011)

milesy9999 said:


> jaw dropping work mate, if you wouldn't mind tellin, any advise with the eco earth on the wall, im half way through a build and would like to add a bit of texture to it. Did you put it on dry or soak the stuff and was it silicone you used for an adhesive. cheers in advance
> craig


Hi Craig,

I used aquarium grade ( no nasty fungicides ) black silicone to apply the coco fibre, it is very important that the fibre is bone dry when you apply it or it dosent stick very well , if you viv is large enough you can spead it thinly on the floor of your viv when building and your viv lights can help to dry it out.

Thanks for the positive feedback :thumb:

Colin


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

I've seen your work before mate - possibly on Dendroboards or somewhere - Very unique - artistic - the Mayan Wheel is so good. Thanks for posting this up again. You are lucky to have the space to fit such a large build into your living quarters buddy. :no1: You got my vote anyhow ~ keep at it.

BTW Colin are those a pair of woofers in the base unit?


----------



## Leveller (Sep 2, 2011)

I would just like to thank everybody for thier kind words and comments it is very much appreciated :blush:


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
Wow...just wow, that's incredible..speechless..:gasp:


----------



## Leveller (Sep 2, 2011)

KWIBEZEE said:


> BTW Colin are those a pair of woofers in the base unit?


Woofers no, speakers yes, there is a sound system in the tank ( not loud ) that drives an amazon soundtrack, crickets, bird song etc, and twice a week there is a triggered drop in lighting, acompanied with a thunderstorm + rain/lightning


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Incredible.


Totally inspiring!


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Awe inspiring!

Absolutely love the sound track idea - such attention to detail. 

I'd never be able to pull off something so completely professional, well done you :2thumb:


----------



## Leveller (Sep 2, 2011)

bothrops said:


> Incredible.
> 
> 
> Totally inspiring!





annabel said:


> Awe inspiring!
> 
> Absolutely love the sound track idea - such attention to detail.
> 
> I'd never be able to pull off something so completely professional, well done you :2thumb:


Thank you so much :blush:


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

how much did it cost you to build this wesome viv/background?!


----------



## Leveller (Sep 2, 2011)

Jamesferrassie said:


> how much did it cost you to build this wesome viv/background?!


Hi James,

I had a think about this last night and i would think about £400 max , the glass was a bargain through a friend, the foam for the wall was surplus from work, all the other elements were either bargain bucket from local DIY stores or foraged, the wood was cheap from B and Q and in fact i had enough left over from the mayan build to make my Desert Hairy Scorpion viv, the tank was a freebie from a neighbour because it leaked , so i flipped it on its side, drilled some holes in it for ventilation and put some doors on it and built the stand from the left overs from the Mayan. so really the Scorpion tank was free :thumb:


----------



## milesy9999 (Dec 7, 2010)

cheers for the advise colin, just waiting for the silicon then i can finish off my build. p.s love the scorp tank


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Colin i just followed a link here,yeah i don't get out much...ruddy frogs huh:lol2:,just wanted to say proper good old hardcore craftsmanship,total credit to you mate for the vision and the skill to pull that out of the bag,great bit of work,massive congrats
Stu


----------



## razer121 (May 4, 2011)

your tank is lush but may i ask, is that speakers in the stand?


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow ... simply awesome !!! :mf_dribble:

What a fantastic display vivarium


----------



## 4lph4d0g (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow that really is amazing


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Came across this thread again todat. still cant get over how good it is!


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

That is an amazing build.what control system are you using for the thunder storm and rain effect


----------



## Yezi (Aug 3, 2012)

One word. Incredible :2thumb:


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Amazing build, should do it for a living, you have a gift.

Keep expecting Indiana Jones to come swinging through it, lol :2thumb:


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

Just frickin' awesome. Cracking job mate.


----------

